# Audio Quality



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

Was curious what users thought of the sound system. 
I have an entry level vehicle but I upgraded the radio RES headunit to the GPS RER version. Speakers still stock - think there are 6 of them in the entry level and without any subwoofer.
I find the sound reproduction is of VERY low quality. The Sirius sat sounds the worse through it, like its very low bandwidth - warbled-like almost. It is painful to listen to - the low quality reinforced every time. I am finding listening to the radio and the kids CD/DVD selections more and more often. 
The audio "quality" is without any doubt the worst I have ever heard of all the machines I have ever owned, and atpyical for the three other VWs I have owned. I am an audiophile and have nice home gear but have reasonable expectations - even our Ford Focus wagon OEM sound system is acceptable. I have tried modifying the settings and with the bass all the way up, and the mid and treble all the way down, I get the better of the all bad choices. Seems I may have to replace the speakers but have not yet negotiated through the research/removing the door and dash back trims. And that may not even resolve the problem...
CNET's review of the 2008 Dodge Caravan SXT said this about the audio... _"Our Grand Caravan also came optioned up with premium sound, which includes nine Infinity speakers and a subwoofer powered by a 506-watt amp. Although we liked how it filled the cabin, we weren't impressed with the audio quality. Considering the brand, we were surprised that the speakers sounded tinny and cheap. We were able to adjust treble, mids, and bass, along with balance and fade, through the stereo, but we couldn't make the speakers sound any better."_
That would fit my thoughts, and I dont even have the premium system. 
I would be interested in _hearing_ your thoughts. Thanks.



_Modified by Whataguy at 10:39 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Audio Quality (Whataguy)*

Have the SE/Comfortline model with stock speakers, RES. Not an audiophile by a long shot, but the sound isn't all that bad for such a large vehicle - at least compared to our old Volvo (98 V70) stock radio. Not sure of the wattage of the stock Volvo system but considering it had 6 speakers in a smaller overall package than a Routan, I can't really complain all that much. Well, then again, a sub would be nice. Perhaps a mod in the future.
Have bass/mid/treble all around level 8 or 9 and the sat radio sounds half decent - very clear (volume around 22 or so when I am on my own). Plugging in our I-pod and the stereo sounds a little "stronger" - deeper bass and maybe a little clearer. When hauling the kids around, the soundtrack from the DVDs doesn't elicit any complaints in regards to clarity. 
The only simple fix that I can think of is the FADE setting. When I was playing with the stereo just after our purchase, I had set the FADE all the way to R(EAR) and the sound was quite dreadful - kind of how you described in the original post.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Audio Quality (routancan)*

On SEL Premium with RES with audio upgrade, it does sound dull, but adjusting mid and treble did help a bit. I was suspicious of the audio source and tested couple of DVD-A and it was disappointing to find the same result. I have 2003 passat with monsoon audio, which sounds much better than my Routan. I am also an audio enthusiast with about $25k worth of home audio equipments and I mostly do my critical listen from home. For Car audio needs of some background music and playing DVD's for kids, the Routan audio system still seem okay for the job, but I wonder where all that 500+ watt power go? Diana Krall DVD-A disc playing at 20+ volume cracked her vocal performance.
If the premium audio system package sound this bad, I wonder how the standard system sound like.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Audio Quality (PASSAT2001.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PASSAT2001.5* »_I have 2003 passat with monsoon audio, which sounds much better than my Routan. 

I've got the Monsoon audio system on my 2004 Passat GLX too. It's definitely the best original equipment stereo I've ever had in a vehicle by far 
Definitely beats the radio in my 2005 Ford Thunderbird or my wife's Mercedes Benz.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Audio Quality (papa_vw)*

We have the Routan SEL Premium and it has the top of the line audio system in it, it's not too bad, but then again I have treble at +9 (could use more if it was possible) and mids at +3, it's decent .... until I get in my Passat Wagon that has factory Dynaudio .... then the Routan sounds like crap !


----------



## york911 (Apr 25, 2004)

I guess the question is how to upgrade the audio. I have an SEL with Nav and agree that the sound system is very weak. I suppose adding an amp and better quality speakers would help.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (york911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *york911* »_I guess the question is how to upgrade the audio. I have an SEL with Nav and agree that the sound system is very weak. I suppose adding an amp and better quality speakers would help. 

I have recently updated firmware for MyGIG unit from 2.042 to 2.043, which seems to improve audio output qualify. It is a noticeable difference, even for my wife. I am currently using EQ settings of +1 mid and +4 treble with good results.
I tried asking dealer to do the update, but they just would not, as it is claimed to be owners responsiblity to update the NAV as well as the MyGiG unit. Unless, you're having problem with the unit itself.


----------



## york911 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

Good to know. I just updated to 2.042 a few weeks ago and didn't know there was a new update already. I'll install it this weekend. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

Have the Routan SEL w/ RSE package (dealer installed). IMO, the sound quality is decent... it's slightly inferior to the Infinity Sound (350watts+subwoofer) we had on an 06 Mitsubishi Endeavor that was traded in for the minivan.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

I thought I had posted in here, but anyway going from 2.042 to 2.043, no changes in audio quality for us .... still sounds meh ....


----------

